# Japanese beetles



## skidmark845 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm finding Japanese beetles in my rose bushes. Are they from the grubs in the lawn?


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Well??? I could be from your lawn but remember they fly.. They come from everywhere and anywhere, this year they are going crazy.. You should put down some kind of grub control now ( E-mail me and I will tell you the best product to use ) also use pesticides on the roses so they are not destroyed.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 9, 2005)

Grub control products will save your lawn. But trying to save the roses from japanese beetles using a pesticide may not be the final solution because they have time to do their damage before the pesticide kills them. Then more take their place and so on. I used Sevin two days ago and today I found two beetles on two of the six blooms. I am not aware of a repellant which I believe would be more effective. If someone knows of a good repellant, please chime in.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

I remember a lady putting in those night-time pathway lights next to her rose bushes and for some reason, the japanese beetles stopped bugging her plants. I guess they don't like light with their dinner.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Try Neem Oil on the plants... You may also want to get some traps, it will not get all of them but can help lessen the population.


----------



## skidmark845 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes, I recently put down Scott's grub killer...thanks.


----------



## OddJob (Jul 14, 2006)

I spray my shrubs or plants that have beetles on them with soapy water. It kills them within a couple of minutes, but has no residual killing value. I spray in the mornings and in the evenings, still a little damage. No pesticides.


----------



## AintNoFun (Mar 13, 2006)

last year i went to a class for recert. credits for my pesticide license, the instructor had a funny story about those traps. he said his neighbor put out one of those beetle traps and it worked great. the only problem for him was that beetles from all over were attracted to the trap and stopped off in his yard to breed, eat and whatnot before going to the trap...




Always Greener said:


> Try Neem Oil on the plants... You may also want to get some traps, it will not get all of them but can help lessen the population.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

AintNoFun said:


> last year i went to a class for recert. credits for my pesticide license, the instructor had a funny story about those traps. he said his neighbor put out one of those beetle traps and it worked great. the only problem for him was that beetles from all over were attracted to the trap and stopped off in his yard to breed, eat and whatnot before going to the trap...



Yea the traps do cause more problems.. I have seen some yards that have over 20 traps everywhere it looks like a Croquet course. :laughing:


----------

